# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Community Discussions > Weekly Newsletter >  Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter #209

## akgraner

Welcome to the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, Issue 209 for the week August 29th - September 4th, 2010.

*Links UWN*

Link to Wiki Page  - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue209

Link to PDF - http://people.ubuntu.com/~akgraner/U..._Issue_209.pdf

*In This Issue*

Farewell IanUbuntu 10.10 Beta (Maverick Meerkat) ReleasedXubuntu Winning ArtworkNew Ubuntu Lucid Proposed KernelAnnouncing Ubuntu App Developer Week!Welcome New MembersWhy do you use Ubuntu?First Kernel Triage SummitUbuntu in EducationUbuntu StatsLoCo Team Banners for Approved TeamsLoCo Testing Team HowToUbuntu 10.10 InstallfestsUbuntu Global Jam - Another Success Due to LoCo Teams ParticipationTesting your multitouch deviceIncredible Stories Of Free Software and Open SourceWhy I Have Nothing Interesting to SayUnderstanding Membership Structures in Debian and UbuntuWhat I doHow My Work Benefits Free SoftwareMultitouch testers in the Hall of FameUsing the Ubuntu Stack ExchangeUbuntu 10.10 CountdownIn The PressIn The BlogosphereHCI at CanonicalThinking different at CanonicalBuilding Apps for the Cloud: How KnowledgeTree Used Ubuntu for Rapid Development of Its SaaS OfferingGUADEC 2010 VideosIBM DB2 on Ubuntu 10.04 LTSCanonical: Take 60 seconds with Henrik OmmaEmbedded Linux Conference, April 2010 VideosOhio LinuxFest Proves Real FOSS DiversityFeatured PodcastsMonthly Team Reports: August 2010Upcoming Meetings and EventsUpdates and SecurityUWN Sneak PeekAnd Much Much More

*General Community News*

*Farewell Ian*

Canonical remembers Ian Clatworthy:

Our friend and colleague Ian Clatworthy passed peacefully away on the 31st of August, after a long, difficult struggle with cancer. Ian was very excited to join Canonical in early 2007, and he made large contributions to Bazaar, including launching and driving the bzr-explorer project. Ian's unique enthusiasm, insight, drive, courage and sense of humour continue to be an inspiration to us.

To learn more about the wonderful and inspiring Ian Clatworthy go to:

http://ianclatworthy.wordpress.com/

Posted on the Canonical site at:

http://www.canonical.com/

*Ubuntu 10.10 Beta (Maverick Meerkat) Released*

The Ubuntu team is pleased to announce the release of Ubuntu 10.10 beta.

Codenamed Maverick Meerkat, 10.10 continues Ubuntus proud tradition of integrating the latest and greatest open source technologies into a high-quality, easy-to-use Linux distribution.

Ubuntu 10.10 Desktop Edition and Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook Edition continue the trend of ever-faster boot speeds, with improved startup times and a smoother, streamlined boot experience.

Ubuntu 10.10 Server Edition provides even better integration of the Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud, with its install time cloud setup.

Ubuntu 10.10 Server for UEC and EC2 brings the power and stability of the Ubuntu Server Edition to cloud computing, whether youre using Amazon EC2 or your own Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud.

The Ubuntu 10.10 family of Kubuntu, Xubuntu, Edubuntu, Ubuntu Studio, and Mythbuntu, also reach beta status today.

The announcement covers what's new the following areas as well:

Ubuntu Desktop features

Ubuntu Server features

Ubuntu Netbook features

Kubuntu features

Xubuntu features

Edubuntu features

Ubuntu Studio features

Mythbuntu features

Other

 There is also a section  - About Ubuntu and links to how you can -  Get Ubuntu 10.10 Beta

For more information on Ubuntu 10.10 Beta, how you can get it as well as a list of mirrors closest to you go to:

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2123

*Xubuntu Winning Artwork*

Charlie Kravetz announces - AND THE WINNER IS 

I want to thank all the artists that submitted artwork for Xubuntu Maverick Meerkat, soon to become Xubuntu 10.10. We certainly got some great images from you. The artwork was selected by vote of the Xubuntu Team after some discussion. The actual wallpaper is now in Maverick Meerkat.

All of the submitted art is on display at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/Artwork/Maverick. The winning wallpaper is Xubuntu 10.10 / Balls/Curve. We also selected the GTK Theme that was submitted, Zuki Blues.

The Shimmer Project team did the final polishing of the theme for Xubuntu, including the Elementary Icon set. The final package is called Bluebird, and is really good. With the addition of Bluebird, Xubuntu has both an excellent dark theme, named Albatross, and an excellent light theme, called Bluebird. Albatross will remain a working, usable theme in Xubuntu.

Back to the title, the real winner here is all the Xubuntu users, who will once again have great artwork in the new release. With the addition of Bluebird, users have a real choice between light and dark. Again, many thanks to those who did submit art and to the Shimmer Project (http://shimmerproject.org/) for their fantastic work.

For more information go to:

https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...er/001167.html

*New Ubuntu Lucid Proposed Kernel*

Steve Conklin, Canonical Kernel Engineer, announced on September 1, 2010 that a new Ubuntu Lucid proposed kernel was available.  The Ubuntu kernel team has prepared a new proposed kernel for Lucid (2.6.32-25.43), containing a large number of fixes. This is a larger number of updates than we would usually push at one time, but processing of the upstream stable updates was delayed by a couple of security updates.

This kernel should fix a lot of issues, including this one that people have been asking about a lot.
You will get this automatically if you have updates from lucid-proposed enabled. Note that if it breaks you get to keep all the pieces,  so dont try this on production machines.
Please test against your favorite bugs in the changelog and provide feedback.

http://www.illruminations.com/post/1...roposed-kernel

*Announcing Ubuntu App Developer Week!*

Its that time again! Ubuntu App Developer Week (Formally Ubuntu Opportunistic Developer Week), is happening online between September 27th through October 1st, 2010.

What is Ubuntu App Developer Week?

Ubuntu App Developer Week is a week of sessions aimed at enabling and inspiring developers to write applications that scratch their itches. Our goal is to give all attendees a taste of the wide variety of tools on the Ubuntu platform that can be used to create awesome applications, and to showcase some applications that have been created and explain how they were put together.

When is Ubuntu App Developer Week?

Ubuntu App Developer Week is scheduled for Monday, September 27th through Friday, October 1st, 2010.

Where will Ubuntu App Developer Week take place?

Ubuntu App Developer Week will take place in #ubuntu-classroom and #ubuntu-classroom-chat on freenode.net.

Still undecided? Here is how Jono Bacon, Ubuntu Community Manager described this event last cycle:

The week will be just like our previous online learning events such as Ubuntu Developer Week and Ubuntu Open Week, but instead providing a week jam packed with awesome sessions about writing applications that scratch your itch, and predominantly focusing on Python tools and frameworks, Bazaar, Launchpad and infrastructure. The goal for the week is give attendees a head start on a given technology useful for applications.

Like the other weeks this cycle, Lernid is being used and all session leaders are being encouraged to create slides for their sessions . As each session is confirmed it will appear in Lernid and on the wiki page.

Just like the other Ubuntu Weeks we are looking for volunteers! So what are you waiting for? If you feel you could give a tutorial about a given Python module or associated technology (e.g. Glade, Launchpad, Bazaar etc), please drop Jono or myself an email at jono AT ubuntu DOT com or akgraner AT ubuntu DOT com and we will work with you to get everything scheduled.

Thanks in advance to all you session leaders that I know are waiting to volunteer. Were looking forward to another awesome Ubuntu Week and seeing what itches get scratched during this Ubuntu App Developer Week!

For more information on how you can participate (we still need sessions and session leaders) go to:

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2115

*Welcome New Members*

The approval results from the August 31st, 2010 Asia-Oceanic Membership meeting are as follows:

Allan 'Wers' Caeg

https://launchpad.net/~allancaeg

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AllanCaeg

Wers is a member of the Philippine Open Source Network where he organises Ubuntu release parties and is part of the Gnome Asia Committee. He is currently focused on one sabfls pet projects; Ayatana-UX which works on improving Ubuntu's design direction.

Ryan 'nisshh' Macnish

https://launchpad.net/~nisshh

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RyanMacnish

Nissh is an active member of a pile of teams; Ubuntu Manual, Ubuntu Developer Manual, BugSquad, and is part of the BugSquad Mentoring team. Rick Spencer is looking forward to his continued improvements to the Ubuntu Developers Manual and PyTask! We look forward to seeing what more Nissh has planned.

Welcome to all of our new members!

*Why do you use Ubuntu?*

Alejandra Obregon, Canonical Design Blog - Weve been looking at making developments to the Ubuntu website that explore and highlight the reasons for using Ubuntu above and beyond the features of the products. One idea we had was to invite community members and Ubuntu users to tweet or post about why they use Ubuntu and display this on the site. The communitys voice on the website would demonstrate one of the key drivers for using Ubuntu: showing the strength and commitment of the community, not just telling visitors about it.  Adding the voice and personality of the community to the websites will enable members and users to participate in our sites messaging and to share their passion for the concept and principles on which Ubuntu is based.

More can be found here: [[http://twitter.com/#search?q=%23iuseubuntubecause | #iloveubuntubecause]]

Please post your own and raise awareness so we can get a broader response.

Have you got any other ideas for how we can bring this to the fore on our websites?

For more information as well as to view the favorite post so far go to:

http://design.canonical.com/2010/09/...ou-use-ubuntu/

*First Kernel Triage Summit*

Jeremy Foshee, Ubuntu Kernel Bug Triager, announced the First Kernel Triage Summit.  On Saturday September 11th the

Kernel Team will take the first in what I hope to be a series of steps toward educating ourselves and our community in the triage of the thousands of bugs that pass our way daily.

My goal for this event is to begin the process of training those interested in helping with kernel bugs in the way we process our bug tickets. This first event is meant to help us both educate and document. The information on the first ever Triage Summit is located on the wiki here.

As with everything we do, your feedback is appreciated. Please dont hesitate to send us e-mail to the team list at kernel-team@lists.ubuntu.com or even on the wiki page itself. Your feedback will go a long way toward our plans for future events like this.

To find out more information and what topics are being covered go to:

http://voices.canonical.com/kernelteam/?p=6096

*Ubuntu in Education*

Wow  Ive already been amazed at learning about some of the great things happening with Ubuntu in Education.  At every level, Ubuntu in schools and learning just makes sense.  Yesterday I was pointed to this great map showing school deployments in Finland:  http://bit.ly/amFiOO .   Greece is right behind them and lots of schools in the US are reporting success using Ubuntu as well.  The work is being done by both volunteers and Solution Providers.

The Andalusia deployment of over 200,000 systems is well documented and Amtron deploying 28,000 in Assam in northern India and Oxford Archaeology and Johns Hopikins and Oakland University and the list continues to grow.  Next week Im visiting a local school in my backyard of Houston, TX that has migrated to Ubuntu using Moodle and other open source SIS (Student Information Systems).  The project lead is also the volunteer coordinator of the Moodle Core Contrib team.   I had to travel out of town to meet him and learn about this great project.  Im really glad I did!

Next up, the Edubuntu team is still being driven by the unstoppable Jonathan Carter (highvoltage) and everyone is welcome to stop into #edubuntu and join the weekly meetings on Tuesdays to add your voice.

For more information on Ubuntu in Education go to:

http://dindafoss.wordpress.com/?p=16

*Ubuntu Stats*

*Bug Stats*

Open (78874) +1173 over last weekCritical (31) -4 over last weekUnconfirmed (38537) +932 over last week

As always, the Bug Squad needs more help. If you want to get started, please see  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad

*Translation Stats Lucid*

 1. English (United Kingdom) (4) +4 over last week
 2. Spanish (8397) -180 over last week
 3. Brazilian Portuguese (33078) -580 over last week
 4. French (36665) -1081 over last week
 5. German (54062) +15 over last week

Remaining strings to translate in Ubuntu 10.10 "Maverick Meerkat", see more at: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/

*Ubuntu Brainstorm Top 5 this week*

Renaming a folder in Nautilus should prompt to merge in cases of conflict - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25741/Restricted drivers system tray icon - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25760/gnome-keyring window is annoying - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25764/Auto completion makes things easier for advanced users as well as for new ones - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25733/Nautilus context menu : "Copy to" / "Move to" - http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/25761/

Ubuntu Brainstorm is a community site geared toward letting you add your ideas for Ubuntu. You can submit your own idea, or vote for or against another idea. http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/

*StackExchange Top 5 User Questions This Week*

My processor is 64-bit - does that mean I need the amd64 image?Why might I want to use a clipboard manager?Why are notifications so low?With a launcher for a terminal application, how can I keep the terminal open after the program is complete?Alternative desktop managers

People contributing the best questions and answers this week: Oli, Richard Holloway, Marco Ceppi, fluteflute, and Jan Claeys

For more information on StackExchange go to:

http://ubuntu.stackexchange.com

*LoCo News*

*LoCo Team Banners for Approved Teams*

Following on from my post  last week regarding the up to date conference packs and the new banners for APPROVED teams, we have created a new wiki page we need the team contact to fill in. Again, a big thank you goes to Canonical for making this possible!

The wiki pages lists the teams at present who are approved  at present, please do not add any more teams in there without consulting the LoCo Council.  Team contacts need to update the wiki AND mail shipit with the relevant information on the wiki page. The banners are not ready as of yet but will be soon, and we need to have this information at hand when we have them in stock.   Remember when updating the wiki to check if someone else is editing it to avoid wiki conflicts!

For more information go to:

http://www.lczajkowski.com/?p=898

*LoCo Testing Team HowTo*

Paolo Sammicheli gives an update to the Italian LoCo Teams ISO Testing experience - I finally completed the wiki page about the Italian experience in ISO Testing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/LoCoTeam I would really love if other LoCos would like to start ISO TESTING contributing in making Ubuntu everyday better.  I also ask you to continue improving that page sharing your experiences as well.

The original post can be found to:

http://xdatap1.wordpress.com/?p=177

*Ubuntu 10.10 Installfests*

We are looking forward to the release of the next version of Ubuntu, version 10.10 the Maverick Meerkat. As we should in theory have access to the final iso images slightly before the release date, we have an opportunity to run installfests during the day of release. Where ever you are, feel free to use this poster design based on an awesome Meerkat photo.  So if you want to use this you can check out the svg source and the bitmap image on Ubuntu with:  bzr branch lp:~alanbell/+junk/installfest. Feel free to edit it using Inkscape, change the time, date, LoCo logo and print it. You will need the Ubuntu font to print it properly. You may be thinking that the orange is too orangeish, that is because it is the correct CMYK colours for printing which are quite a long way from the RGB colour specification.

To find out more information got to:

http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2010...-installfests/

*Ubuntu Global Jam - Another Success Due to LoCo Teams Participation*

For those of you who still maybe wondering what the Ubuntu Global Jam event is all about here is how the wiki describes it : The Ubuntu Global Jam is an incredible opportunity for the Ubuntu community to unite together... to work together to improve Ubuntu. Everyone is able to contribute to the Jam, and everyone is welcome and encouraged to get involved. Curious about how to make a real difference to Ubuntu? This is a great chance to make that difference.

The Ubuntu Global Jam incorporates events that have been organized over the world to get Ubuntu contributors and fans together to have a great time and improve Ubuntu.

The Ubuntu Global Jam was a big success again this cycle thanks to the amazing participation from the awesome LoCo Teams across the globe.
Below is a list and links to some of those events that took place on August 27th-29th, 2010:

Michigan Global Jam - Another Success! -  http://blog.grossmeier.net/2010/08/2...other-success/

Global Jam, Columbus Postgame - http://blog.pault.ag/?p=425Ubuntu Global Jam - Nicaragua - http://josernestodavila.blogspot.com...nicaragua.html

Ubuntu (Berlin) Global Jam at c-base and Daniel - http://www.screenage.de/blog/?p=256

Montevideos Global Jam - http://pablorubianes.wordpress.com/?p=106

Ubuntu Global Jam in Rio de Janeiro - http://en.andregondim.eti.br/?p=179

Ubuntu Global Jam in Catalonia - http://blogs.fsfe.org/rcarreras/?p=102

Reporting from Ubuntu Global Jam Novosibirsk - http://lucidfox.org/posts/view/612

Ubuntu Global Jam Ireland a great success - http://www.lczajkowski.com/?p=884

For more information on Global Jams go to:

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam

*The Planet*

*Ara Pulido: Testing your multitouch device*

Maverick is coming with multitouch & gestures support!

OK, right, this is not news, a lot of people have been already been talking about it, inside the Ubuntu community, and also outside the community. I cannot express how excited I am about multitouch support and the possibilities it opens (phones?, tablets?, the-next-great-small-device?). But, first, we need to test it!

So, maybe, you have a multitouch device. OK, maybe you dont. Maybe you just have a single touch device (a touchpad, a tablet). OK, maybe you dont. Maybe you just have a mouse. In all those cases we need your help. Obviously, our main interest is in getting feedback from people with multitouch devices, but, we also need to see if regressions were introduced in the process.

To read the post in full and find out how you can help with testing go to:

http://ubuntutesting.wordpress.com/2...itouch-device/

*Jono Bacon: Incredible Stories Of Free Software and Open Source*

Jono writes - In a continuation of that theme I am keen to talk about stories.

I have talked about stories quite a bit in my writings on community management (particularly so in my book The Art of Community). Stories are important entities in communities  they are vessels in which we share ideas, lessons we have learned, our experience and more. Many stories come laced with these underlining nuggets of wisdom that we then take aware and help us to refine and improve how we interface with the world and the people around us.

Stories though encompass another significant benefit: they allow us to inspire and encourage others via real-world practical examples of our ethos being put into practice.

Jono asks - What are the most inspiring and encouraging stories of Free Software and community that you have heard? Which story have made those little hairs on the back of your neck stand on end?

To read this post in full go to:

http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/08/30/...d-open-source/

*Rick Spencer: Why I Have Nothing Interesting to Say*

Inspired by Jono's post - On Visibility and Change - Rick Spencer, Director of Ubuntu Engineering, discusses Changes to Canonical Organizational Structure, his new role as Director of Ubuntu Engineering, being part of the community and transparency.  Rick also discusses the partnership between Canonical and Ubuntu.

To read learn more about Rick and see what he's been up to go to:

http://theravingrick.blogspot.com/20...ng-to-say.html

*Raphaël Hertzog: Understanding Membership Structures in Debian and Ubuntu*

Debian and Ubuntu have a set of official membership roles that can be granted to regular contributors. Those roles come with rights that enable the contributors to do their work and to participate in the project governance (elections and other official decision-making processes). Its also a way for the distributions to acknowledge the work done: most contributors are proud of the status they reached.

The membership structure plays an important role in the development of a distribution: it defines the kind of contributors that are welcome in the project, it sets expectations of the project towards its contributors and defines their rights. In the end, this shapes the projects ability to recruit new contributors to keep the project alive and kicking. This article introduces the existing statuses in Debian and Ubuntu, and defines the  sometimes confusing  jargon associated with them.

For more information on these membership structures go to:

http://raphaelhertzog.com/?p=723

*Daniel Holbach's: What I do*

Daniel Holbach, Ubuntu Community Team, talks about what his thoughts about his job, Ubuntu and the community were 6 years ago when he started with Canonical, what all he has worked on, and what he continues to work on now.

A few of his observations back then were:

how friendly, encouraging and motivating people were: in a very short time I made lots of friends, people who are always there for me and Id always be there for (extended family   kind of)how much I learned in a very short period of time (a state of constant a-ha! moments)the incredibly strong sense of opportunity: if I fix this bug, I not only fix it for myself, but for millions of users

If you want to know more about Daniel go to:

http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=776

*Dustin Kirkland: How My Work Benefits Free Software*

Dustin Kirkland, Canonical Server Team, says - I'm personally offended when Canonical and Ubuntu are dogged about a perceived lack of contribution to the Free Software ecosystem.

So I'd like to talk about the work I have been doing at Canonical on Ubuntu, and how I believe it benefits Free Software in 7 important ways:
 1. Packaging
 2. Documentation
 3. Communication
 4. Conferences
 5. Upstream Contributions
 6. Being an Upstream
 7. Bringing Free Software to the Masses

To read Dustin's post in full and see what he has to say about these 7 areas go to:

http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2010/...-software.html

*Ara Pulido: Multitouch testers in the Hall of Fame*

Thanks to Daniel Holbach, the people testing uTouch and reporting back in the Multitouch Testing Tracker now appear in the Ubuntu Hall of Fame.

If you have been helping testing MT and youre name does not appear there, is due to a bug in the ISO tracker, that prevents testers that havent set their Launchpad ID properly. This bug has been fixed, and it will be released in our next roll out of the testing tracker, but, in the mean while, there is a workaround that I explained in a previous post.

Please, if you are helping testing uTouch, check out how to appear in the Hall Of Fame.

For more information go to:

http://ubuntutesting.wordpress.com/2...-hall-of-fame/

*Jorge Castro: Using the Ubuntu Stack Exchange*

Ive posted a screencast on how to use the Ubuntu Stack Exchange.

To find out more about using stackexchange and to view this screencast go to:

http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/1065...stack-exchange

*Nizar Kerkeni: Ubuntu 10.10 countdown*

You can not wait to get the countdown banners for Ubuntu 10.10? Here is an unofficial version made bykyleabaker and based on design by Anthony Scarth. This banner countdown comes in two variants orange and purple. To include one of these banners on your site, simply copy one of the scripts provided at the end of this post.

To see these banners and get more information go to:

http://blog.nizarus.org/2010/09/ubuntu-10-10-countdown

*In The Press*

*Ubuntu 10.10 beta  an insiders view*

Ubuntu 10.10 has strived to build on the choices of Lucid, bringing bleeding edge versions of software whilst maintaining the stability that Lucid provided. Join Ubuntu developer, Dave Walker, as he takes an insiders look at Maverick Meerkat as it approaches completion

For more information go to:

http://www.linuxuser.co.uk/opinion/u...insiders-view/

*Canonical's X Gesture Extension Being Re-Evaluated*

Earlier this month Canonical introduced its own multi-touch framework for Ubuntu that is set to premiere with Ubuntu 10.10 "Maverick Meerkat" and it's called UTouch and is joined by their own gesture/touch language. That same day as announcing UTouch for Ubuntu that will support devices like the Apple Magic TrackPad and Dell XT2, Canonical proposed the X.Org Gesture Extension to the X.Org development community. While it's good to see Canonical making more contributions to upstream projects that it depends upon for Ubuntu Linux, the X.Org Gesture Extension is already being re-evaluated and may in fact not be needed.

For more information go to:

http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?pag...item&px=ODU1MQ

*Choose a Desktop Linux Distribution*

Katherine Noyes, with ITWorld writes  - With all the many reasons to use Linux today--particularly in a business setting--it's often a relatively easy decision to give Windows the boot. What can be more difficult, however, is deciding which of the hundreds of Linux distributions out there is best for you and your business.

Judging by popularity statistics, as tracked both by Distrowatch and in a recent study at LinuxTrends, Ubuntu is clearly the most popular distribution, or "distro." There's no denying that Ubuntu has many benefits for business users; at the same time, there are many, many other possibilities, each offering its own twist on Linux.

For more information go to:

http://www.itworld.com/open-source/1...-distribution?

*StackApplet Displays Your Ubuntu Stack Exchange Reputation On The GNOME Panel*

StackApplet is a simple GNOME Panel applet which checks your Stack Exchange reputation every X minutes and displays it on the panel. StackApplet works with any Stack Exchange website and in fact, it can display your reputation across multiple websites at once.

Besides displaying your reputation, StackApplet also notifies you when comments are posted to you.

For more information go to:

http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/stack...ntu-stack.html

*In The Blogosphere*

*Ubuntu One Blog: New Ubuntu One Android app and greater device support*

We have some great news to share about Ubuntu One support for Android devices.
Ubuntu One Contacts for Android

We recently released an Android version of the Ubuntu One Contacts sync application. This app will sync your phone address book with your Ubuntu One personal cloud to help keep your digital life together. An Ubuntu One account is required.
Ubuntu One Contacts is based on the existing Funambol application but weve made a few enhancements.

For more information on Ubuntu One and Android apps go to:

http://voices.canonical.com/ubuntuone/?p=554

*New Ubuntu 10.04 Training Courses*

OMG!Ubuntu reports that there are new Ubuntu Training Courses based on Ubuntu 10.04. These replace the older courses and can be bought in the Canonical store. They also note that as of September 30, 2010, the Ubuntu Certified Professional course will no longer be provided by the Linux Professional Institute.

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/n...g-courses.html

*Synaptic is Going Bye-Bye Soon*

WebUpD8 reports that Synaptic will be gone from the default Ubuntu install at some point in the future. The graphical package management for apt will still be availible in universe.

http://www.webupd8.org/2010/09/synap...-bye-soon.html

*Lubuntu Fails to Gain Official Ubuntu Spin Status This Cycle*

OMG!Ubuntu writes that it has been confirmed that Lubuntu will not be an official 'spin' for Maverick. This is due to some resource issues and that the process to being accepted as an official spin is still being developed.

http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/09/l...us-this-cycle/

*Ubuntu Software Center Continues to Make Great Improvements*

Ricky Laishram at Techie Buzz reports on some of the changes to the Ubuntu Software Center such as that now if you click on a .deb, the Software Center opens automatically. He also makes mention that the first paid application in the Software Center is Fluendo, which is now on sale.

http://techie-buzz.com/foss/ubuntu-s...rovements.html

*This week in design  3 September 2010*

This week was a short one in the UK but it seems as though we set out to fill it with as much as we possibly could! For a start we hit beta this week. If youve not upgraded to Maverick, you really should. We all have and are enjoying the updated Radiance and Ambiance themes. On the subject of arrivals we also welcomed Lilly to our web team this week  well set her up on the blog in the coming weeks and coax a post or two out of her.

For more information on what the design team has been doing go to:

http://design.canonical.com/2010/09/...eptember-2010/

*In Other News*

*HCI at Canonical*

Duncan McGreggor, Canonical Engineering Manager - In this post Duncan discusses human-computer interaction (HCI) at Canonical.  He gives links to some of the great posts about the work and effort that is being put in HCI and points to an exciting future ahead.

If you want to know more about HCI at Canonical go to:

http://oubiwann.blogspot.com/2010/09...-***-ride.html

*Thinking different at Canonical*

Matt Asay, Canonical COO, notes the following on his blog - Canonical really needs to be different, because Ubuntu is different. Ubuntu is a user phenomenon, not necessarily an enterprise phenomenon. We have a great deal of enterprise adoption (tops in both development and deployment according to recent surveys), but that adoption came through individual developers choosing to use Ubuntu, and not through some heavy-handed corporate decision to do so.

He also asks at the end of this post - What do you think? What would you do if you worked in Canonicals marketing department?

For more information and to read the post in full go to:

http://voices.canonical.com/matt.asa...-at-canonical/

*Building Apps for the Cloud: How KnowledgeTree Used Ubuntu for Rapid Development of Its SaaS Offering*

Would you like to find out about how Ubuntu is being deployed in the cloud space? Would you like to see how KnowledgeTree uses Ubuntu for its SaaS offering? If so, please join KnowledgeTree and Canonical on Wednesday 8 September 2010 at 11 am Pacific (2 pm Eastern) for a joint webinar.

For more information about this webinar go to:

http://blog.canonical.com/?p=424

*GUADEC 2010 Videos*

Ara Pulida, of the Canonical QA Team, reviews and recommends viewing Videos from this years GUADEC.

With thanks to Flumotion,  the videos are now available for download.

http://ubuntutesting.wordpress.com/2...c-2010-videos/

*IBM DB2 on Ubuntu 10.04 LTS*

All IBM DB2 Editions are validated on Ubuntu 10.04. This is an important validation for Ubuntu as it demonstrates that the IBM DB2 team believes Ubuntu is an important platform to validate against. IBM previously validated 8.04 LTS. This shows IBMs long-term commitment to Ubuntu. Check out the DB2 Enterprise-C virtual appliances on Amazon EC2. These appliances enable developers who are already using DB2 on Ubuntu to have an option on the Amazon cloud.

http://slgeorge.wordpress.com/2010/0...ntu-10-04-lts/

*Canonical: Take 60 seconds with Henrik Omma*

This Month we have profiled a member of the Canonical family, who has been with us almost from the start

*Henrik Omma*

To see his recollection of what Canonical was like in the early days and why he enjoys working there go to:

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/node/2117

*Embedded Linux Conference, April 2010 Videos*

Colin King writes - I had the privilege to attend the Embedded Linux Conference in San Francisco in April this year. Like all conferences with multiple tracks it's impossible to attend all the talks, fortunately Free Electrons are hosting the slides and videos of a lot of the talks, so one can catch up on all the goodness at http://free-electrons.com/blog/elc-2010-videos/.

For more information go to:

http://smackerelofopinion.blogspot.c...pril-2010.html

*Ohio LinuxFest Proves Real FOSS Diversity*

The annual Ohio LinuxFest is a genuine grass-roots community event. It is one of the most fun and most worthwhile Linux fests, and one of the most welcoming-- everyone from brand-new Linux users, people curious about Linux, to wizened gurus and everyone in between are welcome.
Many of the big-name Linux fests pay lip service to diversity, but don't invest much energy in trying to attract a diverse audience, or a diverse range of speakers. The organizers of the 2010 Ohio LinuxFest wanted more women speakers, and with a bit of effort were able to attract many more than before:

"With a little outreach effort, and embracing diversity as a core value, the Ohio LinuxFest has successfully recruited more women to share their experience at OLF.
'How'd we do? While last year only five of the speakers at Ohio LinuxFest were women, out of a total of 31, this year 14 of the 38 speakers are women. That's a third of the conference speaking slots! One of the two keynoters is a woman. There were 107 talk proposals for the 27 general speaking slots. "

Read the rest of Maco's report to learn how they succeeded. It's nothing all that mysterious, just applying a bit of smarts.

For more information go to:

http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplanet/reports/7167/1/

*Featured Podcasts*

*Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo:  Sharp Shooters*

Laura Cowen, Tony Whitmore and Alan Pope are back in Studio A for episode 15 of season 3 of the Ubuntu Podcast from the UK LoCo Team!

In this episode:

What weve been doingInterviewsIn the NewsUpcoming EventsCommand Line LoveChat with Bruno Girin about his work on ShotwellUbuntu Related NewsListener Feedback

Ogg High: http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/downloa...03e15_high.ogg

Ogg Low: http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/downloa...s03e15_low.ogg

MP3 High: http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/downloa...03e15_high.mp3

MP3 Low: http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/downloa...s03e15_low.mp3

http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/?p=1484

*At Home With Jono Bacon*

If you missed the September 1st, 2010 videocast last week it can be found at: http://www.ustream.tv/recorded/9286823

For more information go to:

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon

*Weekly Ubuntu Development Team Meetings*

Ubuntu Desktop Team Meeting Minutes for August 31, 2010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting/2010-08-31Ubuntu Mobile Team Meeting Minutes from August 31, 1010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Meeting/2010/20100831Ubuntu Server Team Meeting Minutes for August 31, 2010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/Server/20100831Ubuntu Kernel Team Meeting Minutes for August 31, 2010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/Meeting/2010-08-31Ubuntu Foundations Team Meeting Minutes for September 1st, 2010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Meetings/2010/0901Ubuntu Release Team Meeting Minutes for September 3rd, 2010 -https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/Meeting/2010-09-03

*Monthly Team Reports: August 2010*

*Ubuntu Governance*

==== Americas Regional Membership Board ====

The approval results from the August 19th Americas Membership meeting are as follows:

Cesar Sevilla (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CesarSevilla | https://launchpad.net/~c3s4r)

John Baer (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JohnBaer | https://launchpad.net/~baerjj-gmail)

==== EMEA Regional Membership Board ====

Date: 2010/08/03

Board Members Present

Laura Czajkowski (czajkowski) - Chair

Alan Pope (popey)

Oliver Grawert (ogra)

David Rubin (drubin)

Jonathan Carter (highvoltage)

Apologies:

Dennis Kaarsemaker

Stéphane Graber

Applications

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/xteejx

Not present for meeting

Not reviewed for this meeting

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Majd-TTMTT

Not present for meeting

Not reviewed for this meeting

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EgyParadox

Not present for meeting

Not reviewed for this meeting

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ActionParsnip

Unanimous +1 votes (+5) for great sustained support work on Launchpad and IRC.

Added to ~ubuntu-members on 2010/08/03 21:22 UTC

Actions and follow-up items

highvoltage to chair next meeting

==== IRC Council ====

IRC Council meeting, 14 August 2010 (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/08/14...ng.html#t21:01)

Attendance: nhandler, Pici, topyli, jussi (for ~4 minutes)

[TOPIC] Support channel bug parsing

No technical reason to have bug info fetching disabled in #ubuntu, #kubuntu, and #xubuntu

Some concern about the added noise that the bug info will create and about the possibility of the bug info leading to off-topic discussion in the support channels.

[AGREED] Enable bug info retrieval in #xubuntu and #kubuntu for a trial period and re-evaluate the issue at our next meeting. If sucessful, expand trial to #ubuntu. If not, disable feature in #k and #x.

[ACTION] topyli to grep the logs of #k and #x before the next meeting to try and analyze the effect of having the bug info enabled

[ACTION] Pici to get bug info enabled in #kubuntu and #xubuntu

[TOPIC] Enabling Bot Features without discussion

Pici felt that the change to ubottu to send a ntoice to #ubuntu-ops asking OPs to review bans set by FloodBots should have been discussed on the mailing list and possibly at an IRC Council meeting

There was general agreement among the council that more communication about changes being made to the bots would be nice

[ACTION] topyli to contact the bot devel team about better communication

[TOPIC] bshellz

Briefly discussed the topic of bshellz blanket bans to deal with troublesome users since the bshellz admins are not keen on "policing" their users

[ACTION] nhandler to poke ikonia about sending an email to the ML about the bshellz issue

[ACTION] nhandler to do post-meeting tasks

IRC Council meeting, 29 August 2010 (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/08/29...ng.html#t19:04)

Attendance: jussi, Pici, topyli

[TOPIC] Legitimacy of discussing policies and op actions by people not directly affected

LjL presented, citing a recent even where he was asked to leave -ops after disagreeing with the ban placed on another user.

Present parties agreed that it was unhelpful for third parties to be allowed to act as another's attorney.

We discussed the current appeals process and how that could be modified. We would explicitly mention this particular use-case in the wiki page.

[AGREED] We shall slightly revise the appeals wiki entry to clarify that users may dispute operator actions even when they were not the user affected by such actions.

[ACTION] nhandler to revise wiki page

==== LoCo Council ====

LoCo Health Check took place - 3rd August, -  Minutes from Meeting (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/...Check/20100706 )

We had a LoCo Council meeting on the 4th August -  Minutes from meeting (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda/20100803)

Team {re}approvals

Ubuntu-ZA - Re-approved

Ubuntu-TAM - Needs to come back on the next LoCo Council Meeting (the 17th of August)with a more detailed   application page

Ubuntu-RS - Re-approved

Ubuntu-RO - Re-approved, this was done via mailing list

Ubuntu-us-ut  - Re-approved, this was done via mailing list

Topics Discussed.

Updating Application with new headings

popey to create pdfs of successful team re approvals as examples to help teams

huats to set up a sample new wiki page for applications and to kick off email for loco council to work on

We had a LoCo Council meeting on the 17th August where we reviewed applications from teams for Approval and Re Approval of their LoCo status and updated action items from last meeting.  Minutes from meeting (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda/20100817)

Update from action items from last meeting

popey to create pdfs of successful team re approvals as examples to help teams

Team {re}approvals

Ubuntu-CO - Re-approved

Ubuntu-HU - Re-approved

Ubuntu-TAM - Asked the team to come back in two months with a more detailed application

Ubuntu-PE - Asked the team to come back in September with 2009 Events documented

Ubuntu-US-NM - Re-approved

Ubuntu-US-CHI - Re-approved

Ubuntu-AST - Approved

*Ubuntu Development Teams*

==== Reviewers Team ====

Total number of bugs with patches reviewed now 420.

Hug Day (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBugDay/20100812) for patches on August 12.

1385 bugs remaining in queue.

Mailing list (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/mailto:ubunt....launchpad.net) created on LP.

Patch Review promoted as an activity for UbuntuGlobalJam

==== Kubuntu Team ====

*Kubuntu Team Report for August, 2010*

===== Community =====

On 20th August a translation QA day (https://wiki.kubuntu.org/Kubuntu/TranslationsDay) was held on #kubuntu-devel channel to gather Kubuntu specific packages that need translation.

===== Development =====

As the end of the Google Summer of Code was coming, Harald Sitter released (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ku...st/004622.html) Ubuntu One for KDE Workspace alpha 1

Jonathan Thomas announced QApt and Muon 1.0 (http://jontheechidna.wordpress.com/2...-1-0-released/), a new package manager for Kubuntu.

Lucid Lynx 10.04.1 (http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-...-netbook-10041) Desktop and Netbook released

Maverick Meerkat Alpha 3 released (http://www.kubuntu.org/news/maverick-alpha-3)

===== Packaging =====

Our users can enjoy the power of KDE 4.5.0 (http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kde-sc-45), both in Lucid Lynx and Maverick Meerkat.

Amarok 2.3.2 Beta 1 is available (http://www.kubuntu.org/news/amarok-2.3.2-beta) for users of Lucid Lynx and Maverick Meerkat from the Kubuntu Beta Backports PPA.

Kubuntu 10.10 will ship the Bluedevil, the new Bluetooth stack for KDE.

KOffice 2.2.2 is in Maverick's repositories

Default settings package for kubuntu-mobile is now in the repository.

==== Xubuntu Team ====

*Xubuntu team report for August, 2010*

===== Bug Triage =====

Our bug triage efforts are paying off for Xubuntu. Many bugs were squashed this past month.

===== Packaging, Development, & Testing =====

We tested Maverick Meerkat Alpha3 with good results.

Uploaded new bugfix releases of Goffice (0.8.8) and Gnumeric (1.10.8) in Maverick Meerkat.

XRandR 1.2 support (multiple layouts, rotations, reflections, etc.) added to Xfce4-display-settings, to be released with Xfce 4.8, thanks to the work of Lionel Le Folgoc (mr_pouit).

Development packages of Xfce 4.7.x (future 4.8) updated in Xubuntu developers' PPA. Feel free to test them and report bugs on http://bugzilla.xfce.org to make Xfce 4.8 rock!

===== Website & Marketing =====

Xubuntu needs a new Marketing Lead. Contact us per http://xubuntu.org/devel if interested or email charlie-tca@ubuntu.com

===== Artwork =====

Xubuntu wants your artwork! We need a countdown image and timer for Maverick.

We still need a good plymouth theme.

Selected the artwork for Maverick. Everyone that submitted artwork deserves a huge thank you.

Xubuntu 10.10 / Balls/Curve will be the new wallpaper for Xubuntu 10.10.

A new GTK theme from Shimmer Project (http://shimmerproject.org/) called Bluebird (http://shimmerproject.org/projects/bluebird) was also chosen by the team.

===== Community =====

We are striving to get more users to blog about Xubuntu. We would like to keep word out of the changes being made, as well as new releases.

===== Documentation =====

Xubuntu needs a new Documentation Lead. Contact us per http://xubuntu.org/devel if interested or email charlie-tca@ubuntu.com

*Ubuntu LoCo Teams*

==== Argentina Team ====

Sat 28 Ubuntu Global Jam Argentina - Info & pics (http://ubuntu-ar.org/node/302)

Organizing introductory "charlas" for public technical school (September)

Organizing participation in CISL 2010 Argentina chapter with conference plus an Ubuntu/Ubuntu-ar promotional stall (September)

Preparing participation in EPUEL 2010 with an Ubuntu and Ubuntu Community conference (September)

==== Asturian Team ====

27 August - Ubuntu Global Jam. Info (http://ubuntu-ast.org/?q=es/node/100) / Pictures 1 (http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4080/...042161ec_z.jpg) & 2 (http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4076/...39aae210f8.jpg).

==== Brazilian Team ====

27 August - Ubuntu Global Jam. Info (http://www.rodrigocarvalho.blog.br/u...sil-participe/) / Review (http://changingbit.blogspot.com/2010...e-janeiro.html).

==== Canadian Team ====

August 7: Beta test of our Ubuntu LAN Party (http://www.flyingsquirrel.ca/index.p...ntu-lan-party/) in Kitchener.

August 22: IRC Meeting (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CanadianTeam...ngs/2010-08-22)

Ubuntu Hour in Ottawa

August 27-29: Ubuntu Global Jam

Six people at the Waterloo Bug Jam, Sat, 28 Aug 2010: Three bug fighters, two curious drop-ins and one bug-triage-presentation attendee.

Some bugs triaged, some bugs discovered and reported

Verdict: Success; fun had by all.

==== Catalan Team ====

August 1st: Ubuntu guide in Catalan formatted for wikibooks: http://ca.wikibooks.org/wiki/Usuari:...a_Ubuntu_10.04

August 18th: announce of the place for Maverick release party.

August 18th: call for spreading papers design.

August 25th: Call for Papers for Maverick release party.

August 28th: Ubuntu Global Jam in Caldes de Montbui, near Barcelona.

==== Danish Team ====

Took part in Ubuntu Global Jam

==== French Team ====

August 5th : Communication and marketing consultation.<<BR>>A small encounter with marketing professionals to build guidelines for our future actions.

August 7th - Premier Samedi du Libre (http://www.premier-samedi.org/) in Paris<<BR>> This is a multi-distribution small install fest where around 60 people come to get help configuring and installing their Linux system.

August 7th : Picnic - Cité des sciences et de l'industrie in Paris organised by ubuntu-fr (http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=409758).

August 8th : Picnic - Bois de Vincennes in Paris, organised by April.org (http://april.org)

August 9th : weekly ubuntu-fr-webteam meeting

August 10th : Ubuntu Party in Paris organisation meeting on irc #ubuntu-fr-meeting - minutes (http://wiki.ubuntu-party.org/index.p...10.10/CR100810)

August 16th : weekly ubuntu-fr-webteam meeting

August 19th : Communication and marketing consultation.<<BR>>A small encounter with marketing professionals to build guidelines for our future actions.

August 23rd : weekly ubuntu-fr-webteam meeting

August 24th : Ubuntu Party in Paris organisation meeting on irc #ubuntu-fr-meeting - minutes (http://wiki.ubuntu-party.org/index.p...10.10/CR240810)

August 29th : The Parisian Free software user group is enjoying an outdoor party the last weekend of each summer month. This time it was at the Parc André Citroën.

August 29th : Ubuntu Party in Paris organisation meeting. First IRL meetting at the venue. minutes (http://wiki.ubuntu-party.org/index.p...10.10/CR290810)

August 30th : weekly ubuntu-fr-webteam meeting

August 31st : ubuntu-fr LoCo Team meeting on irc #ubuntu-fr-meeting. minutes (http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/evenements/...association_cr)

Our summer events

The future events coming

Creating a new ubuntu-fr member status, first guidelines

Visibility of the admins teams in our LoCo Team

Creation of the marketing team

Ubuntu french user groups and our LoCo Team.

Future actions and goodies.

==== Hungarian Team ====

We organized a Live Global Jam at Budapest on August 28th and 29th: Report (in Hungarian) (http://ubuntu.hu/node/20537), Photos (http://www.flickr.com/photos/mogorva...7624709644411/)

Creating Global Jam Badges for the Local and the International Community: More info (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lo...st/004799.html), Badge with Ubuntu logo (http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/hu/node/460), Badge with Global Jam logo (http://spreadubuntu.neomenlo.org/hu/node/461)

The LoCo went to a trip to the Szeged Zoo to observe a real lynx and meerkats on August 7th. Report (in Hungarian) (http://ubuntu.hu/node/20145), Photos| (http://www.flickr.com/photos/mogorva...7624549761159/)

The Hungarian LoCo has been re-approved by the Community Council: Application (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HungarianTea...pplication2010), Agenda, Log (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda/20100817)

We changed the theme of our LoCo site according to the new Ubuntu brand guidelines: http://ubuntu.hu/node/20519

We translated the 37th issue of Full Circle Magazine into Hungarian: http://ubuntu.hu/node/20155

We posted about Ubuntu Maverick Meerkat Alpha 3 on our LoCo site: http://ubuntu.hu/node/20111

The number of registered users on ubuntu.hu has surpassed 18000

We continued our work on the Hungarian Ubuntu Education Project: http://edu.ubuntu.hu

We did various translation-related tasks

==== Ubuntu Ireland ====

Regular Monthly IRC Meeting (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/IR...ngs/2010-08-18) was held at 8pm Irish time on Wednesday 18th August 2010.

We had our first Cork Ubuntu Hour (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/235/detail/ ) on the 18th of August at 6pm

We had a great  Dublin Ubuntu Hour (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/202/detail/) on the 25th of August at 6pm  at the  Trinity Capital Hotel bar (http://www.trinitycapitalhotel.com/ ).

We had our first  Ubuntu Hour (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/233/detail/) in Limerick  on the 29th July at 6pm  at the Absolute Hotel. Write up (http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/07/3...our-a-success/ )

We held a  Bug Jam (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/231/detail/ ) as part of Global Jam on 28th of August in  TOG (http://www.tog.ie).  Write up (http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/08/2...great-success/ )

==== Ubuntu Israel ====

The new site is growing rapidly and is almost ready for use, it's going to be open on the next few days for users to test it.

We are going to help spread the word about ubuntu and open software on the open software day which will be in Israel on the 21/09.

==== Japanese Team ====

We attended Open Source Conference 2010 Nagoya and held a seminar. Slides and Videos are available from the link below.

https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/OSC2010Nagoya

We held the "Ubuntu Offline Pre-Meeting Kansai 10.08" in Kyoto. About 30 people came to the event.

https://wiki.ubuntulinux.jp/Events/O...nsai2010Report

==== Nicaraguan Team ====

04 Aug:

POSOL Ep.13 (http://podcast.softwarelibre.org.ni/?p=250) released by Team POSOL (Leandro Gomez, Jose Ernesto Davila, Norman Garcia and Marcelo Gutierrez).

15 Aug:

Almidon Hack Lab (http://linuxtour.org/Pizza-Bash-1.8.2), team members attended hacklab.

17 Aug:

    *Team members participated meetting with Simas (http://www.simas.org.ni/)

Tertulia Drupalera (http://groups.drupal.org/node/85394), team members attended tertulia (http://lmgtfy.com/?q=tertulia).

20 Aug:

Encuentro de Blogs 2.0 (http://elencuentrodeblogs.wordpress.com), Leandro Gomez gave lecture.

22 Aug:

Git Hack Lab (http://linuxtour.org/Pizza-Bash-1.8.3), team members attended hacklab and Adolfo Fitoria participated as instructor.

29 Aug:

Global Jam Hack Lab (http://linuxtour.org/Pizza-Bash-1.8.4), team members attended hacklab.

==== Serbian Team ====

August 3rd:  SerbianTeam successfully passed re-approval application process! Details (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda/20100803) of meeting, application page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SerbianTeam/...valApplication)

August 5th: Transition on new hosting server successfully finished. Site (http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/), forum (http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/forum/), planet (http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/planeta/) and wiki (http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/wiki/Glavna_strana) moved to new server and launched according to new Ubuntu branding (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand).

August 18th: Open competition for forum moderators was published (http://www.ubuntu-rs.org/forum/Threa...ike-moderatore)

August 23rd  : SerbianTeam submitted event for Ubuntu Global Jam event (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/322/detail)

 *August 28th: 7 members promoted to forum moderators and one to associate, LoCo core team expanded.

==== South African Ubuntu team ====

3 Aug:  Re-approval (http://ubuntu-za.org/news/2010/08/04...oved-2010-2012) application (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/ReApprovalApplication ) meeting. We were approved!!

7 Aug: Most successful Stellenbosch Ubuntu Hour (http://my-ubuntu-day.blogspot.com/20...u-hour-on.html) so far.

16 Aug: IRC Meeting (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZATeam/Meetings/20100816)

29 Aug: Global Jam Announcement  (http://ubuntu-za.org/news/2010/08/13...-aug-1400-1800 ) Cape Town UGJ (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/237/detail/) photos (http://my-ubuntu-day.blogspot.com/20...10-part-2.html) report (http://my-ubuntu-day.blogspot.com/20...-aug-2010.html)

==== Swiss Team ====

Aug 2: IRC team meeting in #ubuntu-ch

Aug 16: IRC team meeting in #ubuntu-ch

==== Tamil Team ====

August 1,2010:  Voorhees College Vellore - Ubuntu + Free Software event (http://www.vallamai.com/?p=405)

==== Ubuntu United Kingdom LoCo Team ====

A Geeknic (http://popey.com/blog/2010/08/08/fir...nic-a-success/) was held in Hyde Park in London, about 20 people attended and a great time was had by all

Isabell Long (http://issyl0.wordpress.com/2010/08/...ed-state-2010/) and Ben Webb (http://www.freedomdreams.co.uk/blog/...ed-state-2010/) participated in the Young Rewired State (http://rewiredstate.org/young) programming event/competition in London and Tim Dobson was a mentor for the Manchester group. Several members of the LoCo attended the final presentations in London.

A selection process for the Ubuntu-UK logo was run and the winning design submitted for trademark approval

IRC meetings held on 4th (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKTeam/MeetingNotes/20100804) and 19th (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UKTeam/MeetingNotes/20100819)

The import from F-Spot feature for Shotwell (full gory details (http://brunogirin.blogspot.com/2010/...-shotwell.html)) and a (very small) patch (https://bugs.launchpad.net/librsvg/+bug/608026) to fix a crash in librsvg are now in Maverick.

Two episodes of the podcast were released http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/2010/08...ee-wise-fools/ & http://podcast.ubuntu-uk.org/2010/08...e-in-the-book/

Ubuntu 10.10 release parties being planned in London, one for the 10/10/2010 in Farringdon (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/307/detail/) and another with University College London (weekday event - 11/10/10 - TBC) targeted mainly at students.

A book review was submitted to DZone.com for "The Official Ubuntu Book"

==== United States Teams ====

===== Ubuntu California =====

IRC meetings August 8th (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe...ngs/10August08) and 22nd (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe...ngs/10August22) to plan Global Jam and Picn*x events, continue discussion of our upcoming website (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTeam/Projects/Website), and consider making a second !LoCo banner

Ubuntu Hours (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe...ts/UbuntuHours) in Lake Forest (August 12th, 26th) and San Francisco (24th)

We had two tables at Picn*x 19 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe...jects/Picnix19) on August 21st.

Photos: Mark (http://picasaweb.google.com/tuxwingsgroup/LinuxPicnic), Elizabeth (http://www.flickr.com/photos/pleia2/...7624782020058/).

Writeup by Elizabeth (http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=3362)

Global Jams (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaliforniaTe...erickGlobalJam) in Berkeley (August 27th) and Pasadena (28th)

===== Ubuntu Chicago LoCo Team =====

Monthly IRC Meeting on August 2, 2010 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChicagoTeam/...tes/2010-08-02)

Status update on team t-shirts

Discussed the upcoming Ubuntu Global Jam

Aug 17: We were Re-Approved (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ChicagoTeam/...valApplication) by the LoCo Council

Aug 29: We participated in the Ubuntu Global Jam (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/263/detail/)

===== Florida LoCo Team =====

Team Meeting for August 3rd was held, UDS in Orlando Ideas and Preparations were discussed.

Team Meeting for August 17th was held, Team Reports, UDS planning and UGJ planning were discussed.

Cary Haynie will take over meeting chair for September

Linux SIG was held on August 26th, 10 attendees.

===== Iowa Team =====

August Meeting

August 26, 2010 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/IowaTeam/20100826)

===== New York State Team =====

Events

August 1 2010 10am - 7pm: Debian Day at Columbia University (Dara Adib)

August 21 2010 12pm - 4pm: Linux Workshop co-sponsored with Interlock at Interlock Rochester

Meetings

No mettings held

Other

Proposals for NYSCATE accepted. Will sponsor one 6 hour hands-on lab and one 1 hour presentation at the state wide educational technology conference

===== Ubuntu North Carolina LoCo Team =====

Held one LoCo team IRC meeting

August 11th (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NorthCarolin...ing/2010-08-11 ) Meeting

holstein and internalkernel started helping with the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.

===== Washington Team =====

Revived the leadership nominations/elections process. Note: Election Page (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WashingtonTe...rshipElections) needs updating.

Local Ubuntu Global Jam (http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/287/detail/) -- two attended, and did Kubuntu Maverick install testing, with the LiveCD, a LiveUSB, and in virtual machines. No successful installs at the event. Global Jam continues in IRC!

Planning Software Freedom Day next month, perhaps on the ferry. Will invite GSLUG, Seattle Linuxchix, and more

Began planning Release Party 10.10

*Additional Ubuntu Teams*

==== Ubuntu Accessibility Team ====

Accessibility Persona project continues, the initial survey has been closed with about 25 detailed responses. These have been grouped by impairment in preparation for writing our new persona documents.

AlanBell wrote a review of the audio installer (http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2010...oing-headless/)

A meeting (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Accessibilit.../MeetingAgenda) was held on August 18 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/...ility/20100818) in #ubuntu-accessibility

==== Ubuntu Classroom Team ====

Thu 5 Aug: Daniel Holbach led Fixing Small Bugs In Ubuntu (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Tr...ogs/2010-08-05) as a Packaging Training (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training) session

Sat 7 Aug: Zach Kriesse led Launchpad GPG Basics (http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2010/08/07...classroom.html)

Thur 12 Aug: Daniel Holbach led Patch Review and Operation Cleansweep (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Tr...ogs/2010-08-12) as a Packaging Training (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Packaging/Training) session

==== Ubuntu NGO Team ====

Held an IRC meeting after a long hiatus.

Started consolidating case studies to one location.

Noted how the M-cycle has been odd for team efforts.

==== Ubuntu Women Team ====

Team meeting August 11th (http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20100811)

Team meeting August 26th (http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20102611)

Melissa Draper announces (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...st/002955.html) Pollka (https://launchpad.net/pollka)

Melissa Draper proposes (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...st/002965.html) MentoringPartnersSpec (http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/MentoringPartnersSpec)

Launchpad team for ubuntu-women-leaders (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-women-leaders) created, and assigned as owner of (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ub...st/002963.html) ubuntu-women (https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-women) Launchpad team

Of the 619 Ubuntu Members at the end of this month 4.68% are women

==== Ubuntu Beginners Team ====

 *Regular Monthly Meeting on August 10, 2010 (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTeam/Meetings/20100810)

PabloRubianes is now mentoring Nu2boonage

Mentors gave an update on their Prospects

Discussed reworking, unifying, and updating  the Focus group wiki pages

Further discussed the Development Academy (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTea...opment/Academy)

nUboon2Age,kermiac, km0r3 and others have rescued a project WiFix. It has been added to projects available (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BeginnersTea...pment/Projects) for Development Focus group Members to work on.

*Upcoming Meetings and Events*

*Tuesday, 7 September 2010*

==== Ubuntu Mobile Team Meeting ====

Start: 13:00 UTCEnd: 14:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileTeam/Meeting

==== Technical Board Meeting ====

Start: 14:00 UTCEnd: 15:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: None listed as of publication

==== Desktop Team Meeting ====

Start: 16:30 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-desktopAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Meeting

==== Kernel Team Meeting ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: None listed as of publication

==== LoCo Health Check ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: IRC Chanel - #ubuntu-locoteamsAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/LoCoHealthCheck

==== EMEA Membership Meeting ====

Start: 20:00 UTCEnd: 21:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/RegionalBoards/EMEA

==== Community Council Meeting ====

Start: 21:00 UTCEnd: 23:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommunityCouncilAgenda

*Wednesday, 8 September 2010*

==== Weekly Ubuntu Foundations team meeting ====

Start: 15:00 UTCEnd: 16:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam

==== QA Team Meeting ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-qualityAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QATeam/Meetings/

==== Jono Bacon @ Home Videocast : Various Topics and Q+A ====

Start: 18:00 UTCEnd: 19:00 UTCLocation: http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-baconAgenda: This is a weekly videocast by the Ubuntu Community Manager, Jono Bacon in which he discusses a range of topics and also provides a regular weekly Q+A.

==== Edubuntu Meeting ====

Start: 19:00 UTCEnd: 20:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Edubuntu/Meetings/Agenda

==== Ubuntu Women Team Meeting ====

Start: 20:00 UTCEnd: 21:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-women-projectAgenda: None listed at time of publication

*Thursday, 9 September 2010*

==== Ayatana UX team meeting ====

Start: 12:00 UTCEnd: 12:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: * Introductions * Review team charter * Organize first UX activity * Brainstorm future UX activities

*Friday, 10 September 2010*

==== Maverick Weekly Release Meeting ====

Start: 15:00 UTCEnd: 16:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReleaseTeam/Meeting/Agenda

*Saturday, 11 September 2010*

==== Ubuntu Kernel Bug Triage Summit ====

Start: 14:00 UTCEnd: 18:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-classroomAgenda: General Introduction, Graphics/KMS/DRM/X, Audio/Pulse, USB/Firewire/Bluetooth Stacks

==== Ubuntu IRC Council Meeting ====

Start: 20:00 UTCEnd: 21:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcTeam/IrcC.../MeetingAgenda

*Sunday, 12 September 2010*

==== Ubuntu Forums Unanswered Posts Team Meeting ====

Start: 21:00 UTCEnd: 22:00 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntuforums-unansweredAgenda: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UnansweredPostsTeam/Meetings

*Monday, 13 September 2010*

==== Security Team Catch-up ====

Start: 17:00 UTCEnd: 17:30 UTCLocation: IRC channel #ubuntu-meetingAgenda: nothing formal, just a weekly catch-up. Weekly Ubuntu Security Team catch-up meeting. Anyone is welcome to join if they want to watch, contribute, etc.

*Updates and Security for 6.06, 8.04, 9.04, 9.10, and 10.04*

*Security Updates*

USN-980-1: bogofilter vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-980-1USN-981-1: libwww-perl vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-981-1USN-982-1: Wget vulnerability - http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/USN-982-1

*Ubuntu 6.06 Updates*

libwww-perl 5.803-4ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...st/012866.htmlwget 1.10.2-1ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/da...er/012867.html

*Ubuntu 8.04 Updates*

openjdk-6 6b18-1.8.1-0ubuntu1~8.04.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...st/012536.htmllibwww-perl 5.808-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...st/012537.htmlbogofilter 1.1.5-2ubuntu5.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...st/012538.htmlwget 1.10.2-3ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ha...er/012539.html

*Ubuntu 9.04 Updates*

libwww-perl 5.820-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...st/010137.htmlbogofilter 1.1.7-1ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...st/010138.htmlwget 1.11.4-2ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ja...er/010139.html

*Ubuntu 9.10 Updates*

libwww-perl 5.831-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...st/012464.htmlbogofilter 1.2.0-3ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...st/012465.htmlwget 1.11.4-2ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ka...er/012466.html

*Ubuntu 10.04 Updates*

libwww-perl 5.834-1ubuntu0.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011683.htmlbogofilter 1.2.1-0ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011684.htmlusb-creator 0.2.22.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...st/011685.htmletherboot 5.4.4-1ubuntu1.2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011686.htmlkdeutils 4:4.4.2-0ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011687.htmllibvirt 0.7.5-5ubuntu27.3 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011688.htmlugene 1.5.2+repack-0ubuntu1.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011689.htmlcouchdb-glib 0.6.3-0ubuntu2 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011690.htmllinux 2.6.32-25.43 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011691.htmllinux-backports-modules-2.6.32 2.6.32-25.22 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011692.htmllinux-meta 2.6.32.25.27 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011693.htmlgwibber 2.30.2-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011694.htmlopenoffice.org-voikko 3.1-2build2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011695.htmldocky 2.0.6-0ubuntu1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011696.htmlwget 1.12-1.1ubuntu2.1 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011697.htmldebian-installer 20081029ubuntu102.4 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011698.htmlwasce-server 2.1.1.4-0 - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/lu...er/011699.html

*UWN Translations*

Note to translators and our readers please follow the link below for the information you need.

https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeekly...r/Translations

*UWN Sneak Peek*

Best Practices with sudo on Linux - http://www.linuxplanet.com/linuxplan...orials/7165/1/

Install web applications locally on Ubuntu - http://blog.lynxworks.eu/20100902/in...ally-on-ubuntu

Handicap accessibility meeting for open communities webmasters - http://kinouchoulittleangel.homelinu...ies-webmasters

Maine LoCo website is getting a facelift -  http://dohbuoy.wordpress.com/2010/08...-loco-website/

UberStudent 1.0 "LXDE" - http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=06259

Google puts open-source Wave in a 'box' - http://www.zdnet.co.uk/news/applicat...-box-40089999/

Women perform well on Defcon social engineering test - http://www.infoworld.com/d/security-...ering-test-341

Google celebrates Chrome's birthday with a new release - http://www.infoworld.com/t/browsers/...ew-release-314

Google says Android apps need not be device-specific - http://www.infoworld.com/t/mobile-pl...e-specific-333

You In Ubuntu: People, Personalities, and Planners: Who's behind your FOSS events? Ohio LinuxFest Planner - Esther "Moose" Filderman - http://www.ubuntu-user.com/content/view/full/1386

*Subscribe*

Get your copy of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter delivered each week to you via email at: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-news

*Archives and RSS Feed*

You can always find older Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter issues at: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter

You can subscribe to the Ubuntu Weekly News via RSS at:
http://fridge.ubuntu.com/uwn/feed

*Additional Ubuntu News*

As always you can find more news and announcements at:

http://www.ubuntu.com/news

and

http://fridge.ubuntu.com/

*Conclusion*

Thank you for reading the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter.

See you next week!

*Credits*

The Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter is brought to you by:

Amber GranerJ Scott GwinLiraz SiriNathan HandlerPenelope StoweMike HolsteinNigel BabuAnd many others

*Glossary of Terms*

Other acronyms can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/glossary

*Ubuntu - Get Involved*

The Ubuntu community consists of individuals and teams, working on different aspects of the distribution, giving advice and technical support, and helping to promote Ubuntu to a wider audience. No contribution is too small, and anyone can help. It's your chance to get in on all the community fun associated with developing and promoting Ubuntu. http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate

*Feedback*

This document is maintained by the Ubuntu Weekly News Team. If you have a story idea or suggestions for the Weekly Newsletter, join the Ubuntu News Team mailing list at https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/lis...untu-news-team and submit it. Ideas can also be added to the wiki at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Ideas. If you'd like to contribute to a future issue of the Ubuntu Weekly Newsletter, please feel free to edit the appropriate wiki page. If you have any technical support questions, please send them to ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com.

Except where otherwise noted, content in this issue is licensed under a Creative Commons Attribution 3.0 License - http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-sa/3.0/

----------

